# Recommended vet for emergency passport check.



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We _WERE_ booked in at Pont de L'Arche vet (it's 90 seconds from the aire) but the vet was called away , nothing available all day.
We were a bit stuck so phoned the vet in Neufchatel en Bray - same day appointment, no problem. It's near the aire there (you can walk.) OK it cost 36E, but it was close to an emergency for our crossing. Hope this helps.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Another one in St Omer. A walk-in clinic between 1800-1900hrs on weekdays. No appointment required and excellent English spoken. The bonus is a large clean aire 50 metres opposite.

Details:

5, Rue de Belfort,
Nord Pas de Calais 62500

50.756129, 2.259772


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just a reminder which I am sure all dog owners will already know, the worming treatment has to be administered by a vet, who stamps the passport but it has to be at least 24 hours before the sailing and no more than 5 days (120 hours).

AFAIK they are not at all flexible over such things even if it is an emergency....

Sorry if teaching Grandmother..... :nerd:

Dave


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Interestingly I have found the opposite and find them more than flexible, if he's difficult they say make sure you put it in his food and often are flexible with the date if it's needed.

I think most vets think the passport check is quite unnessasary in a healthy dog that's all vac' up, they check its healthy and give it a worming tablet,it should be abolished you only need the vaccinations that are obviously needed and that should be enough.

It's easier to get into the UK without a passport than getting your dog in without a worming tablet, ridiculous.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

For the price they charge you'd imagine the vet check was most important.
One worming tablet glance at teeth and a bit of tummy tickling! It's not as though my present dog even gives the vet a good savaging :laugh:.
Now my last dog ,Bryn, was bloody good entertainment value and usually had the lady vets cornered behind their desks!
Have to agree about security checks though. 2 seconds to check our passports and 5 minutes to check the dog's plus the bleeper meter.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well there you go
I'm waiting for the hound from hell to savage the vet

A big disappointment 

Unless they touch his feet

But we we warn them

Well you have to. Don't you?.

He. Hates his feet touched

And I Wind him up>

And tickle his feet

A responsible dog owner

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

adonisito - was this the Vet you used?


If it was do you know the opening times?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Littlebt said:


> Interestingly I have found the opposite and find them more than flexible, if he's difficult they say make sure you put it in his food and often are flexible with the date if it's needed.
> 
> I think most vets think the passport check is quite unnessasary in a healthy dog that's all vac' up, they check its healthy and give it a worming tablet,it should be abolished you only need the vaccinations that are obviously needed and that should be enough.
> 
> It's easier to get into the UK without a passport than getting your dog in without a worming tablet, ridiculous.


 The worming treatment is vital. 
See here

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echinococcus_multilocularis

We do not want his parasite on our shores.


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Over the past two years I've always been charged between 30 - 40 Euros but others claim anything from 5 Euros. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have been using the same vets since the system started.
We pay 64 euro for 2 dogs, the price did not change when they stopped using the Frontline. They insist on a proper check over, but have stopped trying to stick a thermometer up Caspers bum. He does not take kindly to that. He howls all they way through the check up, whilst Maisie shakes all the time.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

KeithChesterfield said:


> adonisito - was this the Vet you used?
> 
> If it was do you know the opening times?


Yes, that's the one, 8am to 7pm I believe. 
Address : 2 Boulevard Industriel, Neufchatel en Bray.
Phone : 00 33 232 970147.

Useful because it's near the aire, although the aire is a bit expensive, but at least everything works there.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Neufchatel-en-Bray Vet added to Google Map - 
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zTPBDq9Df4L4.kSm3eLuvVb2g


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Patrick, the vet in Forges Les Eaux is excellent. Fluent in English and his surgery is within walking distance of the superb Aire in the town.

Mike


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

InfaRed said:


> Over the past two years I've always been charged between 30 - 40 Euros but others claim anything from 5 Euros. What am I doing wrong?


Do you use Keith Chesterfields excellent list/map? We take our own Drontal, bought online, and for two largish doga the most we have paid is €28 and the least is €7. We do modify our journey to suite the vet though.

Malcolm


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I do use Keiths information, I have created a Poi file so I can load it onto a TT sat nav.
I don't take any tablets with me but that would only save a few Euros (?) its the examination that seems to cost so much.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

All I can suggest is looking or asking for recomendations for a certain area before you go. We often return from wherever we are via Maillerie sur Seine, nice aire, nice village and the €7 vet! To our mind it's worth a bit of a diversion. I guess sometimes travel dates, weekends etc. dictate a need to use a convenient vet regardless of cost. 

I get the feeling that taking your own Drontal, which isn't prescription in the UK, is worth it for psychological reasons, ie if the vet can't charge for medication they perhaps feel there is a limit to what they can charge for a brief examination. Because one of our dogs can be a bit touchy at a vets, we usually administer the tablets ourselves in front of the vet.

Malcolm


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

emjaiuk said:


> Because one of our dogs can be a bit touchy at a vets, we usually administer the tablets ourselves in front of the vet.
> 
> Malcolm




When our dog has spat out the tablet the vet has insisted on giving it to him. After all they are the ones that sign to say that he has been checked.
When I go over next time I'll try taking our on tablets and see what they charge.

Ian


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

emjaiuk said:


> .............. We often return from wherever we are via Maillerie sur Seine, nice aire, nice village and the €7 vet!
> 
> Malcolm


Sorry, my mistake. _La Mailleraye-sur-Seine_, is €15 for two large dogs. The €7 was ib Germany

Malcolm


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I open his mouth

Shove the tablet down and Stroke his throat

Never had a vet offer to do that>>

Just as well he would take his/her hand along with the tablet

Mind you the rate they charge
Maybe I'll let them earn their money next time

So we tell them

Don't touch his feet
And you will be fine

I think it's just a money maker

A dog comes in, bright eyed, bushy tailed

Obviously in good health

What's to do??

Aldra:smile2:


----------

